

Whole Foods Market worker quits in 'epic' resignation email - epenn
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2018504/Youre-faux-hippy-Wal-Mart-Whole-Foods-Market-worker-quits-epic-resignation-email.html

======
a3n
Any retail operation and its employees are doomed to a lowest common
denominator existence. The paint costs the same, whether you paint yourself a
Walmart or a Whole Foods.

"Forget about it Jake. It's retail."

